

Money Isn't Everything - ojbyrne
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/rivalries/2013/08/steve_jobs_made_less_money_than_bill_gates_why_the_better_businessman_had.html

======
pdog
_> So why are Microsoft founders so rich even as their company’s lost pole
position? Because meritocracy is a myth, even at the highest levels of the
American economy._

What?

